# Brian Clapp and BuySteroids.com exposed by Greg Mercer!



## heavyiron (Aug 17, 2011)

*Brian Clapp and BuySteroids.com exposed!*

  Written by  anthonyroberts on Aug-9-10 4:51am  
From: http://www.anthonyroberts.info/2010...eroids-com-exposed-for-scamming-by-newspaper/

   Recently, I was interviewed by a journalist from The Record (TheRecord.com | Your online newspaper for Kitchener, Waterloo, Cambridge and surrounding townships), concerning Brian Clapp, BuySteroids.com,  and his other scam businesses. Some interesting topics came up, like  Don Hooton, and all kinds of fun stuff. And the article was published  today.

 Of course, the article exposes him as a scammer, the DEA says he’s  committing fraud, and he gets caught in several lies. Brilliant stuff…
 I very rarely ask for much from my readers, other than your time (in  reading my blog) but in this case I’m going to make an exception…Please  post, post, post, and repost this article on every message board you can find.

And please enjoy reading it….

I know did…

* Buyers can be duped by websites selling ‘steroids’*

 BY GREG MERCER, RECORD STAFF

 WATERLOO — Cayenne pepper, fenugreek extract and sage might be great  for cooking, but they’re not likely to turn you into a hulk.

 But that doesn’t stop thousands of people from unwittingly buying  those ingredients and other nutritional supplements online when they  think they’re buying steroids, often at $100 a bottle.

 What they’re really getting is scammed, says a New Jersey-based author who used to work in the industry.

 “They’re meant to take your money. But if you say ‘wait, these aren’t  steroids,’ what can you do? You’re trying to make an illicit purchase,”  said Anthony Roberts, who has written three books on steroids. “They  prey on that first-time buyer.”

 Roberts worked for three years as a web writer for Brian Clapp, the  man behind websites such as Buysteroids.com, Steroid.com and  RoidStore.com, which Roberts said are designed to trick buyers into  thinking they’re selling the illegal performance enhancing drugs.

 Riding the popularity of illegal, mail-order steroid websites, these  fake steroids sites are making their owners wealthy by selling cheap,  everyday vitamins and nutritional supplements as something far more  powerful. They ship around the world, including to here in Waterloo  Region.

 Clapp, a Houston-based bodybuilder and businessperson, insists his  network of websites makes it clear they’re selling “steroid  alternatives.”

 But just how clear is up for debate. Using labels like “Buy  Steroids,” adopting common steroid brand names, and with promises of  “discreet shipping,” many customers can easily be fooled into thinking  they’re buying something other than a nutritional supplement.

 Clapp’s websites explain in the fine print they are selling “powerful  alternatives to anabolic steroids,” or that “all of our products are  legal alternatives to anabolic steroids.” But critics charge those  labels aren’t up front enough.

 Clapp declined an interview request, insisting in an email he’s been running his tax-paying business legitimately since 1998.

 “The products are ‘Dietary Supplements’ and it not only says it’s not  a steroid on the bottle, but on the website as well,” he wrote in an  email.

 Roberts said his former employer believes he’s doing a public service  by selling vitamins to would-be steroid users. The author said he quit  working for Clapp in 2008, after getting fed up watching his former boss  “ripping people off.”

 “He fancies himself a good businessman and not a con artist,” Roberts said.

Most buyers don’t know Clapp also runs several anti-steroid websites,  including Steroid Abuse - Steroidabuse.com. Earlier this year, Clapp issued a press  release stating he was partnering with Don Hooton, the man the  University of Waterloo hired as a consultant in the wake the steroid  scandal that suspended its entire football program.

 Clapp claimed he was teaming up with Hooton to “educate youths about  the dangers of steroid abuse.” Hooton’s website even published articles  from the Association Against Steroid Abuse, a website also owned by  Clapp. That site also has banner ads linking to DiscountSupplements.com,  another company owned by Clapp.

 Hooton, meanwhile, said there is no partnership between his  foundation and Clapp, though he’s met the man once for lunch and talked  to him on the phone a few times. When Hooton learned of Clapp’s  connection to the supplements industry, the foundation distanced itself  from Clapp, he said.
 “We have no association with Brian Clapp nor any of those websites,”  he said. 

“While we support the anti-steroid messaging that he delivers  on a couple of those websites, we cannot be associated with or partnered  with an organization that in the end is pushing unregulated  supplements.”

 The U.S. Drug Enforcement Agency wouldn’t comment on Clapp’s  businesses. But the agency says fake steroid websites are illegal, even  though they’re not selling real drugs.

 “It’s fraud. It’s misrepresentation. It’s counterfeit,” said DEA  Rusty Payne. “They’re trying to be smooth operators, and they’re doing  whatever it takes to make a buck. They’ll lie and deceive as much as  they have to.”

 The fake steroid websites are on the radar of the U.S. Food and Drug  Administration, though few have faced prosecution so far. Still, Payne  said, buyers should avoid buying any kind of pharmaceuticals or  supplements online, he said.

 “It just shows how dangerous it is to just jump on the internet and  order pharmaceuticals, because you don’t know what you’re getting. It’s  not something I’d mess with,” he said.

 Clapp’s former employee, meanwhile, said it’s laughable to suggest  Clapp’s websites aren’t misleading buyers. They’re designed to mislead,  he said.

 “Why would you think you could buy steroids at buysteroids.com? It’s  absurd to even think that,” Roberts said, sarcastically. “He tricks  people and he takes their money and he’s doing it all with the  government sitting on their thumbs.”


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2011)

*Brian Clapp = SCAMMER
*


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 17, 2011)

*Brian Clapp Has the Clapp
*


----------



## twotuff (Aug 17, 2011)

boom


----------



## TGB1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice post.  Guys like this should be exposed for criminals they are.  I have no respect for anyone who steals from another or scams others for a living and misleading the uninformed is as bad as stealing IMO.   Glad this has been made more public.


----------



## FordFan (Aug 17, 2011)

damn......


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 17, 2011)

Another great post by Anthony Roberts!


----------



## Woodrow1 (Aug 17, 2011)

I just can't read any of AR's crap and enjoy it.  The guy is a tool.....


----------



## independent (Aug 17, 2011)

At least he isnt selling expired products.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2011)

woodrow1 said:


> i just can't read any of ar's crap and enjoy it.  The guy is a tool.....



no he really isn't, he just speaks the truth and says things other don't want to say publicly.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> at least he isnt selling expired products.



it would not matter because none of them contain any anabolic compounds.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 17, 2011)

Great thread.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 17, 2011)

Anything with "Steroids" in the web address is sketchy as fuck. Not to mention unorignal.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 17, 2011)

But how are his delivery times...?


----------



## BigBill (Aug 17, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> But how are his delivery times...?


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Aug 17, 2011)

lol, good thread


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 17, 2011)

whether you like AR or not he's effective in getting people to talk about his articles or talk about him even


----------



## Woodrow1 (Aug 17, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> whether you like AR or not he's effective in getting people to talk about his articles or talk about him even




thats the damn truth


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 17, 2011)

dear bigmoe65 you are reall funny. i like you


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have done a lot of digging on Roberts and Clapp.    They are both crooked con-artist if you ask me.   Even this story isn't 100% true.   Well, the part about Roberts quitting anyway.   He was fired, and was then sued for a large amount of money, and oh yeah, he lost.

They are both in the game for personal monetary gain, and I advise researching heavily what either one of them have to say.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2011)

Anabolicminds and Nutraplanet aren't probably worse. 

They've got an army of puckered arseholes claiming all the placebo's they're abusing are getting them jerked


----------



## GMO (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope this douchebag does some hard time.


----------



## gamma (Aug 18, 2011)

Funny thing is a few year back when i started my research , i came across this web site first . I never made a order because i thoroughly read and researched the product and found out that they where not for me . I am no chemist or any thing but i jus figured that they where jus over priced PH/DS . What surprised me about this the most is the article says clapp has been in bizz since 98, which is longer than most legit site .....lol


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 18, 2011)

The article is by Greg Mercer, fyi. If you need another author to substantiate the Brian Clapp fake steroids there are plenty out there. AR is just one of several guys that has exposed Brian's fake steroids.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 18, 2011)

But why guys keep buy this gear is they see its not work,etc.. Are they retarded?


----------



## rjd (Aug 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Anything with "Steroids" in the web address is sketchy as fuck. Not to mention unorignal.


 

I totally agree. It just seems like your asking for trouble when you go. It's like seeing a drug dealer with a shirt that says "I sell drugs" standing on the corner. Something would just seem out of place.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 19, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> I have done a lot of digging on Roberts and Clapp. They are both crooked con-artist if you ask me. Even this story isn't 100% true. Well, the part about Roberts quitting anyway. He was fired, and was then sued for a large amount of money, and oh yeah, he lost.


 Why not post up the name of the case, action number, and jurisdiction, so that others can check out what you say?


----------



## TheCurse (Aug 19, 2011)

lol at listening to anything AR has to say


----------



## TGB1987 (Aug 19, 2011)

AR has contributed a lot to the AAS community is not a perfect role model by anymeans but he has done a lot for AAS.  His comments usually have truth in them.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 19, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> AR has contributed a lot to the AAS community is not a perfect role model by anymeans but he has done a lot for AAS.  *His comments usually have truth in them.*



You know, most of the "busts" that he talks about, usually happen. It's like the guy is on the "inside" and knows when shit is about to hit the fan


----------



## Arnold (Aug 19, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> AR has contributed a lot to the AAS community is not a perfect role model by anymeans but he has done a lot for AAS.  His comments usually have truth in them.



yup.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> At least he isnt selling expired products.



*expiration dates, u.s. army, pharmaceuticals - Google Search

*"Manufacturers put expiration dates on for marketing, rather than scientific, reasons," says Mr. Flaherty, a pharmacist at the FDA until his retirement last year. "It's not profitable for them to have products on a shelf for 10 years. They want turnover." 
—Dr. Francis Flaherty, Director, US FDA expiration testing program


----------

